# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Ouder kind nieraandoening? Vul de vragenlijst in en maak kans op een kadobon van bol!

## Scriptieonderzoek

BENT U OUDER VAN EEN KIND(EREN) MET EEN CHRONISCHE NIERAANDOENING? Zou u dan onze online vragenlijst willen invullen over de behoefte en wensen voor informatiemateriaal van u en uw kind(eren)? De vragenlijst start met een paar vragen over jullie ervaring met de ziekte. Daarna gaan de vragen over (toekomstig) informatiemateriaal. Deze vragenlijst maakt deel uit van onze afstudeerscriptie!

U MAAKT BOVENDIEN KANS OP EEN CADEAUBON VAN BOL.COM TER WAARDEVAN 25!


http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=503502 


Bedankt!

Anne-Li en Francesca

----------

